# B-25 Mitchell question



## Astrocat (Sep 4, 2005)

Recently I've been collecting reference together to build a B-25, parked up, possibly with maintenance being carried out on one of the engines. 

I notice that in almost all the photos of B-25s on the ground with their engines stopped, the props are always in a 'Y' position - with one blade facing vertically down to the ground, the other two into the air. Is there any mechanical or technical reason for this, or is it pure coincidence that they've all stopped in this position?
If for instance, I built my engines with one blade pointing skyward, and the other two facing the ground, is someone going to come along and tell me I've got it wrong and they'd never be like that?......

Does anyone know?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

There's no known reason - and that's not always the way the blades sit at rest... Check this link out for lots 'o pics:

http://squiz63.tripod.com/photos.htm


----------



## Astrocat (Sep 4, 2005)

StarCruiser said:


> There's no known reason - and that's not always the way the blades sit at rest... Check this link out for lots 'o pics:
> 
> http://squiz63.tripod.com/photos.htm


Thanks StarCruiser, great link. - there's some nice images on there!

That puts my mind at ease 
It occurred to me that perhaps the crews often put the props in that position so there's less to bump into when walking around the aircraft?... Just a thought.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Astrocat said:


> It occurred to me that perhaps the crews often put the props in that position so there's less to bump into when walking around the aircraft?... Just a thought.


Or because the props looked nice and symmetrical in photos, like setting the hands of a watch or clock at 8:20 in an advertisement.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

One of my coworkers is a mechanic on a B-25 - and a Corsair, Spitfire, Jug, and Mustang. I'll ask him tomorrow.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

According to my A&P coworker, the blades are set up like a "Y" for safety reasons - to keep folks from running into the prop blades. That said, it is a sound safety practice to never, ever walk through the prop plane - a habit that will serve you well when the blades are turning. Treat every prop like the mags are hot - don't handle them. Always walk around the prop.


----------



## Astrocat (Sep 4, 2005)

Ace Airspeed said:


> According to my A&P coworker, the blades are set up like a "Y" for safety reasons - to keep folks from running into the prop blades. That said, it is a sound safety practice to never, ever walk through the prop plane - a habit that will serve you well when the blades are turning. Treat every prop like the mags are hot - don't handle them. Always walk around the prop.


Ah, that explains it - thanks Ace Airspeed!


----------



## jim81147 (Mar 27, 2006)

I would propose another possibility . I know that at a few airports in my area that the fuelers put the props in a specific position after they fuel up the planes . Saves on having to climb in to see if you have been fueled up or not.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

jim81147 said:


> I would propose another possibility . I know that at a few airports in my area that the fuelers put the props in a specific position after they fuel up the planes . Saves on having to climb in to see if you have been fueled up or not.


Hand turning a prop without checking the magneto position is an invitation to disaster. As a pilot myself, I lock the airplane up and take my keys with me when I leave it, so chances are the mags are off...................but not if the switch is shorted, and this has been known to happen. I would not want anyone in my cockpit when I'm not at the aircraft. I always visually check fuel levels in the tanks and security of the cap before I climb into the airplane.


----------

